# Newbie: Single and trying to conceive



## shooby (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello,

I am new to this site (which is fabulous!) and was wondering if there are any other single ladies out there who are ttc?

I am 39 and just started ttc 2 months ago with anonymous donor sperm. I am paying for my treatment privately at the London Women's Clinic as my doctor told me I was not entitled to any NHS help.

Am I really entitled to nothing from the NHS?

The clinic is great but my FSH is now beyond their cutoff (11.5, mine 13). Managed to get in one IUI last cycle (unsuccessful), so am just waiting for a low FSH cycle so that I can try IVF.

I hate wasting cycles, so does anyone know of any other clinics in London that have a higher FSH cutoff than 11.5 and are single-woman friendly?

Also, is donor sperm only available to clinics or can the public buy it from cryobanks directly? It is really hard not having a steady supply of sperm to try for that miracle baby on a high FSH cycle! Maybe I could clunk some guy over the head and drag him home on day 13...just kidding!


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Shooby- and welcome to FF! I tried to get pregnant for a year with donor sperm due to my partner being female. I spent hours and hours on the internet trying to find other ways of getting sperm and no luck. The sperm banks dont post/ship to pvt addresses- they have to ship to a registered clinic - or this was my understanding of it anyway. 

There is a certain web site (not sure If I am allowed to mention it- so I wont, primarily aimed at Lesibian and Single women) that delivers what it claims to be fresh sperm to your home - but I wouldt use it if I were paid!!

I have no idea if you are entitled to any treatment on the NHS. The problem would probably be that so many hospitals have strict criteria for eligibility for fertility treatment which just dont apply to single women!

Any way- I just wanted to welcome you and wish you lots and lots of luck woth your treatment. 

Love Emma 73


----------



## Sarah R (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Shooby,

I to am single and preparing to start treatment soon, Bourne Hall in Cambridgeshire treats single women - not sure about their cutoff point though.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Shooby

It really depends on the good old postcode lottery I think. I do not know what the clinic criteria for where we are is (I'm in a relationship) it is an NHS clinic so we get limited amounts on the NHS i.e. scans, blood test and some consultations however, we had to pay for everything else ourselves i.e treatment and drugs.

Good luck in your journey

Clare


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello Shooby,
I am also single and now aged 44. I'm just about to start my second IVF at the Lister. My first was with London Fertility Centre where I got pregnant but miscarried with a blighted ovum. The reason I'm going to Lister is to do PGS because of the high chance of chromosomal abnormalities at my age. The Lister is single women friendlly and deals with high FSH. The LFC is also single friendly and has a cut-off of FSH 15.


I started off at the London Women's clinic in Dec. 03 for my 2 iuis. I would get a second opinion from another London clinic before you start ivf if possible. I have learned a lot during this process! 
There seems to be the beginning of a shortage of donor sperm right now due to the change in the law coming into effect April 05. I would say you have no time to waste at age 39 and would make sure that you have had a check to make sure your tubes are clear if you intend to continue with IUI. IVF has a higher success rate. Have you also checked your day 3 E2 levels as this can falsely suppress FSH and gives a more accurate idea of where you stand FSH-wise.

I have found many private clinics in London to be accepting of single women, but it's definitely harder on your own - but rewarding.
I hope I haven't sounded negative, but I feel like time is of the essence and any experience as a single women I can share to help speed your process up I would gladly do. (ooh bad grammar, sorry! it's late!).
I do think though that the best place to go is a reputable clinic and not the internet. 
Please IM me if you want any other info. 
Good Luck
Daisy


----------



## shooby (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you all for your warm and encouraging words.

Emma and Clare - Congratulations!

Daisy and Chick - I hope and pray that you will be successful soon.

All my hormone levels except FSH seem to be ok, so I'm trying acupuncture, chinese herbs, high protein, L-arginine and organic diet to see if that has any effect! Stopped Agnus Castus as it gave me a 4 day LH-surge! Weird!

best wishes to you all


----------

